# How many bolivian rams?



## Siggav (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi hi.. and yep, yet another ram stocking question.

Im close to finishing up the stocking of my tank finally, it's been sitting very understocked for a while but I've just re-aquascaped it and got a few more fish for it (added the penguin tetras a few weeks ago) and now Im thinking some bolivians would be the perfect last addition.

Tank's been up and running for around 2 years when I upgraded from a 28g. Anyway it's 40" x16"x 20", 50ish gallons.

Current inhabitants:
1 pearl gourami
12 penguin tetras
3 otos
5 sterbai cories
2 cherry barbs
5 neons

The cherry barbs are ancient and so are the neons, both leftovers of bigger schools. Im only running the one tank atm so they're just in there on retirement since I don't have anywhere else to put them.

Anyway, I think Im still not fully stocked in the tank and I've been wanting rams for ages but the timing was never quite right but I'm a bit unsure on first of all if they'd be ok in my tank in general and if they are how many I could get btw I'm not interested in breeding or raising fry etc so that's not really a factor, I just like having a fun display tank in my living room to watch. I had thought at one point to get a single angelfish but now with the penguin tetras they are so active in the mid to mid-upper levels that I think I'm pretty covered in terms of attention grabbers above the main plant-line

Here's the tank, I could change up the decor a bit but mostly Im very happy with how it looks now


----------



## Siggav (Jul 31, 2009)

Well I ended up getting 4 german blue rams, we'll see how I do keeping them. The LFS said they never had bolivians and they had some very nice GBRs so I decided to just go for it.

I think I have 2 males and 2 females, not entirely sure though but 2 of them have definitely pinker bellies than the others.

Here's two of the rams









and a partial tank shot with most of them in









They're absolutely stunning little fish


----------



## aprildawn (Sep 8, 2010)

I will be starting a 30 gal soon & plan on doing GBRs & apistos. I love the color of the GBRs. good luck.


----------



## Siggav (Jul 31, 2009)

Of course now one of the males and both of the females have started bullying the other male. He's still eating fine and darkens up when he's on his own but goes pale and runs away/is chased when the others see him, there's a ton of hiding places and broken lines of sight etc. so it's as good as it could I guess but still I was really hoping they'd pair up into two pairs.

On the upside I guess both the females seem to like the dominant male and they hang out as a trio without much bickering so far

Here's the two males facing off last saturday, the one closer to the camera with all the shining blue is the dominant one now


----------



## Siggav (Jul 31, 2009)

These fish are complete drama queens, anyway the bullied male has staked out territory on top of driftwood and gotten his mojo back, he stands his ground up there. Means he's higher up almost all the time than the others but he seems to like nosing around in the java fern growing on the driftwood so that's all fine I guess.


----------



## ADG (Jan 2, 2011)

Beautiful fish, brilliant pictures. Good luck with them. The Bolivians I have are also drama queens, very amusing to watch their petty squabbles.

Keep the pictures coming !


----------



## little_b10 (Jan 29, 2008)

That is a great looking tank. Wish I could get mine to look like that.


----------

